# fictionpress.com



## Lusastrium (Apr 18, 2005)

What do you think of the site fictionpress.com?  Is it a site worth registering to, or are there better sites to join?


----------



## TheUberManlyMan (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm registered to fictionpress, but it isn't nearly as active as this one. I still think this is the best site out there.


----------



## Banana_Brother (Apr 20, 2005)

Fiction Press is a good place, but the problem is, is that there are too many people submitting stories so the chance of your story getting seen is slim.

I've submitted stories but they never get reviewed.

WF is the best place to get reviews.


----------



## Gauda (Apr 20, 2005)

> I've submitted stories but they never get reviewed.



Same with me. And then there are those junk stories who get 10000000 reviews..something I don't really understand. A lot of wonderful authors go on fictionpress and just aren't appreciated. 

I used to be very active at fictionpress.com, but I'm thinking of taking my account down now. I don't think my novel is ready to be posted yet.


----------



## lisajane (Apr 21, 2005)

I think it's quite a good site. About 75% of my stuff there gets reviewed but I agree, it's difficult to get reviewed there.

I'm closing down my account there anyway.


----------



## Trilock (Apr 23, 2005)

Seems as though quality writers have a tougher time getting reviewed then the stories that are absolute pants. I have an account there, but seems seldom any of my writings get any reviews as well. 

I think it all pretty much depends on the subtitle you write to sell your piece to the reader's time and attention.


----------



## Beckette (Jun 21, 2005)

Is it really hard getting reviews in fictionpress? I had 20-somewhat reviews from two chapters as an unknown writer on that site... but then, sometimes you get nothing if your topic doesn't seem interesting and more if the server broke down and didn't allow others to submit their work so yours was frontpage for the entire weekend. xP 

I don't go there much anymore though...


----------



## Ilyak1986 (Aug 8, 2005)

Fpress sucks.  There are just too many stories for any one story to have a chance of being reviewed.  Period.


----------



## jk7070436 (Sep 10, 2005)

Agreed. You won't believe how many stories have Avalon in them.


----------



## Lpspider (Oct 11, 2005)

hey people -

fictionpress is okay, but there is one site I'd highly recommend - www.fanstory.com . Pretty much the same thing, only much more interactive and way more people read your work. I'm a member myself.

One catch though - costs a little a month to actually post your work. (but it's worth it)


----------



## Ilyak1986 (Oct 14, 2005)

You have to PAY to post your work?!  You have to PAY to lose publishing rights?!  WHAT KIND OF BULLSHIT IS THAT?!


----------



## aboyd (Nov 1, 2005)

You can post fiction for review on publisherdatabase.com, for free.  But it's most active area is poetry, so it's likely that the reviews you get won't be from hardcore fiction writers.

-T


----------



## epone (Nov 6, 2005)

That was well timed - I was about to register with fictionpress and post some work on there. Now I think I'll take my business elsewhere, like here, or fanstory (like Lpspider recommended).

Thank you all so much (for some reason I feel like I'm getting somewhere now, don't know why).


----------



## Lpspider (Nov 14, 2005)

yeah, I post some writing on fanstory. So if you get an account there, feel free to shoot me a pm.

Good luck with your endeavors.


----------



## pride.in.introspection (Feb 10, 2006)

Fictionpress was the first writing website I started out with. I think it's a really good website with a large database. And yes, a lot of people and a lot of writing and it is hard to get your work recognized. But there's a rule to follow to receive recognition: review, review, and review. The more you review others the more you will be recognized by them and if they're not lazy they'll review you back.


----------



## Walker Pierce (Mar 15, 2006)

It is also my own first literary website. One of my good friends has an account there, and although she isn't the greatest writer in the world--due to an insane lack of description, mostly back to back dialogue--she gets a million reviews. Why? For the simple reason that she is EVERYWHERE. A million different sites, a million different members to pass on words about her. Her stories are, I do admit, catchy, but simple fun, really.

W.P.


----------



## IJS (Mar 16, 2006)

Like others, fictionpress was the first site I came to as a writer. And it is hard to get recognition and every 2 out of 4 reviews do you get good, constructive feedback. I mean it's nice to hear 'wow, that was good' but it doesn't really help you as a writer. 

I still like fictionpress and I still post my stories there but I think everywhere you go, it's a bit hard to get reviews. One of my stories on here only got 2 peices of feedback and one of them was really quite stupid. 

At FP, a story I posted got 4 reviews. On average, over there, my stories get about 2-5 reviews. Like someone else mentioned, it's a common courtesy for people to review and for you to review in turn. So the more you review, the more reviews you will get. 

FP isn't all that bad IMO, I still post my writing and will probably continue to post.


----------



## skeh (Jun 8, 2006)

I've been aware of fictionpress for a while, but I never really made account(s) there until earlyer this year.

I found that the most feedback is recieved in the essay section, especially if it's controversial.  Most of the feedback in there is mostly "I agree" or "I disagree" but it's still nice to have someone actually read the things you write and have a reaction to it.​


----------



## K-P (Jun 9, 2006)

Critiquecircle.com has a really nice set up. It's based on a point system, and each story has 1 week before the next bracket of stories show up. Each story generally gets 4 or 5 critiques, while shorter ones get far more. Critiques of 300+ words award more points, but you still might get a bunch of fluff from someone.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jun 9, 2006)

ficpress was my first site for writing. I liked it, but it was hard to get reviews and I just never liked the way it was set up.

I might go back there someday, just check it out but...ever since I found this place, I can't even go to other forums. This is, and always will be, my home.

Alice


----------



## jaben (Jun 15, 2006)

I have an account at TheNextBigWriter. They also have a credit system that guarantees you feedback.  What I like about the site is they have a mix of published and unpublished writers so you get a variety of viewpoints.  Actually, some of the people on the site are pretty impressive.  The feedback has been very helpful.  They also run frequent contests and you can win short story and poetry publishing contracts or even a review from one of their Star Reviewers.  Anyway, lots of things to check out.

 - J


----------



## Gundampilotspaz (Jul 14, 2006)

The things I put up got reviews and it got seen. I think it you want to really get your stuff out there, it isn't the best place. 

But for just a fun little ego boost and confidence boost, it can help.


----------



## aliceedelweiss (Jul 14, 2006)

I know I posted here before. 

But A friend of mine said she had some of her work stollen from this site. Characters (and their names), ideas, everything. She found the person who stole it, Emailed the website owners, and they have yet to reply or do anything.

So I'd suggest not to use it.


----------



## IJS (Aug 1, 2006)

aliceedelweiss said:
			
		

> I know I posted here before.
> 
> But A friend of mine said she had some of her work stollen from this site. Characters (and their names), ideas, everything. She found the person who stole it, Emailed the website owners, and they have yet to reply or do anything.
> 
> So I'd suggest not to use it.



Same thing happened to a friend of mine. They stole his (very original) title to a story just after it was reviewed.


----------



## Wilderness (Sep 2, 2006)

I used to post there all the time. I posted 57 stories and poems. I really liked the site as a first time writer. Even the good reviews that didnt have any constuctive critisism were good. Made me smile. 

Lani


----------



## Fantasy of You (Sep 3, 2006)

There is way too much garb on that site for me to stomach. Very rarely is there something worth reading. Like all of you seem to have said, you used it as beginning writers, and you have abandoned it when you grew common sense. Meh, it has its useless, they are just limited. Critiques are poor, too.


----------



## Kinflame (Oct 24, 2006)

Heh. 

The incest site. I remember that.

Louis (Krim) used to post there, and his seemed to be the only story there not about cousins screwing eachother in the ass.


----------

